
Show HN: Marketing newsletter from me – raised $800k via crowdfunding - mkaroumi
http://www.karoumi.com
======
greenyoda
This isn't really a "Show HN", since there's nothing to see here without
signing up for the newsletter - it's more like "HN, please sign up for my
newsletter without knowing anything about it". Maybe you could provide a
sample issue of the newsletter on your site that people can read without
signing up first?

~~~
mkaroumi
That's why it's a Show HN. I wanted feedback and BOOM! Now you gave me great
feedback ;)

Will add that soon. That will make it much better!

